# Mito o realidad de la intensidad de las luces delanteras



## lfcorrales (Nov 6, 2009)

Buenas, Quiero mejorar la intensidad de las luces delanteras, y dentro del gremio de los mecanicos se dice que al utilizar reles en la conexion final de los faros o halogenos se puede mejorar la intensidad de la luz, me gustaria que alguien me ayude, si tienen diagramas o soluciones a esto seria extraordinario.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Cualquier mejora en la iluminacion debe estar conforme con las regulaciones de la autoridad de transito de tu pais. Consulta primero. La implementacion electrica/electronica no tiene mayor problema y con luces halogenas se obtiene la mejor iluminacion. Salu2.


----------



## tegarg (Nov 17, 2009)

no va a mejorar la iluminación por conectar las lamparas atraves de un rele.
lo que seguro te dijo algún electricista de auto es que para tener mas luz tenes que poner lamparas de mas potencia y por el aumento de la potencia se recomienda poner las lamparas con un rele a la batería directamente para no exigir de mas a la instalacion original del coche.
si le vas a poner lamparas de las potencia compra lamparas de marca porque las chinas no sirven para nada y si la óptica es de policarbonato después de un tiempo las chinas las dejan oscuras.
si lo que queres es mas luz y tenes algo de plata compra un kit de xenón que consumen menos que las lamparas originales (35W+/-) e iluminan mucho mas


----------

